
Bone music: the Soviet bootleg records pressed on x-rays - orblivion
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2015/jan/29/bone-music-soviet-bootleg-records-pressed-on-xrays
======
orblivion
My dad told me stories about hearing Little Richard and Ray Charles this way.
And then somebody brought over a Beatles bone record. He was very excited from
all the hype. These guys must be even more hard rocking than all the other
ones! But when he heard "Love, love me do..." he was disappointed. Later he
became a big fan, though.

